# Branch Cty, MI young male, #:08-9957 pts 12/26



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

No information given about this young male dog other than it was a stray. This is a high kill gassing shelter that does not list pets on petfinder or other national site.

He arrived on 12/17 and his last day is <span style="color: #CC0000">12/26</span>

DOG ID #:08-9957 

Hours:
Mon & Fri 9:00 to 1:00 
Tue, Wed, Thur 9:00 to 5:00** 
**Kennels close at 4:30 on Tues, Wed, Thur for disinfecting/cleaning


Phone:
<span style="color: #CC0000">517-639-3210 </span>

Location:
180 S Ray-Quincy Rd
Quincy, MI 49082


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

poor guy, big bump!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoping this boy doesn't spend Christmas at the shelter...he needs a chance somewhere.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just called the shelter about this boy. He's about 2-3 years old. Has shown no aggression to other dogs there. Not neutered.
If nobody shows any interest in him he will probably go to a rescue on Friday, but hasn't had conformation on that yet.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump until we know...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

I believe Recycle Pets rescued this one
I will check with Kathy to make sure


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

I ment Cathy with Refurbished Pets of Southern Michigan


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

One of our volunteers transported the GSD and 2 other dogs to the SPCA of Kalamazoo

They are safe


----------

